# [Verkaufe] Battlefield 4 + Premium Edition



## BitchMuchannon (11. November 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

hab für Dice auf diversen Messen gearbeitet und zum Dank eine Vollversion zu Battlefield 4 Premium Edition (PC Version) bekommen. Da ich keinen PC habe verkaufe ich das Spiel. (Keine Angst, keine Promoversion oder Vorverkaufsedition sondern Standart bei Origin erhältliches Spiel)

Es ist möglich nur die Vollversion oder nur die Premium Inhalte zu kaufen (natürlich auch beides zusammen). Es handelt sich um Download-Codes für Origin direkt von Dice!

Preis ist verhandelbar und kommt drauf an, was ihr wollt. Macht ein Angebot!

Danke


----------

